# طلب مساعدة عن wimax



## mushir (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اعزائي الكرام 
لو سمحتم اريد اعمل مشروع تخرج عن wimax وعن LTE(long term evaluation)
الله يسعدكم ساعدوني


----------



## eng_eid11 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا مشروعى فى wimax 
ممكن نتبادل المعلومات حتى نصل الى افضل المشاريع:56::56::56::56::56::56::14::14::14:


----------



## mido_gebreiil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انت عايز تعمل في اي جزء في ال wi max


----------



## mushir (29 ديسمبر 2009)

في اي جزء مش مشكلة بس احصل المعلومات الكافية لاي جزء
تحياتي 
وربما اغير الموضوع الى ip6


----------



## stihah (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب لو سمحتم اشركونا معاكم واللى عنده مشروع يرفقلنا موضوعه لتعم الفائدة
جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## mushir (30 ديسمبر 2009)

There are good link in this forum about this subject
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149032.html


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ebrahim Alrabea (11 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بعد مشروعي واي ماكس تخيطط تقدر تفيدني


----------



## auo ali (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزلك الله خير


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

ok


----------

